
Popcorn Time app shuts down amid threats of video piracy - apress
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/the-exchange/popcorn-time-app-shuts-down-amid-threats-of-video-piracy-194137379.html
======
tmorgan175
I bought a chromecast for nothing...

